

Into the lions' den (reddit visits digg) - there
http://blog.reddit.com/2010/07/into-lions-den.html

======
tung
Maybe I'm missing something, but is this really something that "gratifies
one's intellectual curiosity"? It's just a photo tour of the reddit team
visiting the Digg team.

~~~
ericz
It's the expectation that shit bout to go down.

e-hate doesn't translate particularly into real life aggressiveness. Much like
how phone calls often end up friendlier than emails.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
That's not really a justified expectation, though - the reddit community isn't
particularly fond of the digg community, but the developers have never shared
that sentiment, and said so repeatedly.

------
samratjp
It's more interesting to hear about the trip from both sides of the wall:

Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/ct0yz/into_the_lions_d...](http://www.reddit.com/r/blog/comments/ct0yz/into_the_lions_den/)
digg:<http://digg.com/tech_news/Reddit_visits_Digg_2>

------
dasil003
booooooooring

